# [SOLVED] Disconnection help



## marcbcanada (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi,

I'm in canada and have DSL.
My dsl disconnects every day, 4 times, 15 min apart
I can predict the disconnections, before the first one of the day occurs at the exact time of the last one of the previous day.

Example : yesterday 
5h20 pm
5h35 pm
5h50 pm
6h05 pm

Today i'll get disconnections at
6h05
6h20
6h35
6h50

When it stops, my modem is unable to connect during 2 minutes.

It's going on since the activation of the line one month ago. I haven't noticed first because it happened at night.

I phoned the dsl company, but they have the worst support ever. They made me test another modem, no change. They now want to charge 80$ to open a ticket reimbursable if the problem is not on my side.

Any help would be appreciated. Have any of you seen something like that ?

Best
Marc


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Disconnection help*

marcbcanada - Welcome to TSF!

Are you also using a Router or just the Modem?

If you have replaced the Modem already, it looks like that the issue is from their end.
Let's see what's really going on. Please click here and follow the instruction. Post the results on your next post.


----------



## marcbcanada (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Disconnection help*

Hi
Thanks so much for your answer.
Here's the result
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2702478
I couldnt enable ping, sorry.

Moreover,
Here's my router/modem log
Dec 14 19:37:23	PPP link up (Internet) [XXXXX]
Dec 14 19:37:22	PPP PAP Authenticate Ack received
Dec 14 19:37:22	PPP PAP Authenticate Request sent
Dec 14 19:37:22	PPP PAP Authenticate Request sent
Dec 14 19:36:59	xDSL linestate up (ITU-T G.992.1; downstream: 5056 kbit/s, upstream: 800 kbit/s; output Power Down: 7.5 dBm, Up: 12.5 dBm; line Attenuation Down: 4.0 dB, Up: 4.5 dB; snr Margin Down: 24.0 dB, Up: 6.0 dB)
Dec 14 19:36:36	xDSL linestate down
Dec 14 19:36:04	xDSL linestate up (ITU-T G.992.1; downstream: 5056 kbit/s, upstream: 800 kbit/s; output Power Down: 7.5 dBm, Up: 12.5 dBm; line Attenuation Down: 3.0 dB, Up: 29.5 dB; snr Margin Down: 24.0 dB, Up: 6.0 dB)
Dec 14 19:36:03	PPP link down (Internet) [XXXX]
Dec 14 19:35:40	xDSL linestate down



I also looked a the dsl stats.
They showed no FEC ERRORS, CRC ERRORS and HEC ERRORS

But a few secondes before the disconnection, they progressively increased to
FEC ERRORS UP/DOWN 1112/4347
CRC ERRORS UP/DOWN 1129/405
HEC UP/DOWN 21/77


Here's all i could gather. Does it show if the problem comes from the phone line ? 

Best

Marc


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Disconnection help*

If you can't enable ICMP in your Modem/Router, please enable it from your computer. Here's how, then run the line quality test again.


> You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Disconnection help*

"Dec 14 19:36:03 PPP link down (Internet) [XXXX]
Dec 14 19:35:40 xDSL linestate down"

Call your isp and tell them this quoted part. The link is DOWN which is their issue not yours. Only they can fix the line.

Usually you don't get these errors if the modem is the problem. This is a line supply issue.


----------



## marcbcanada (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Disconnection help*

A little heads up.
Problem solved.

The phone line is connected to the electricity meter (hydro quebec).
I didn't know that, but every day, the meter uploads the reading using the line. There are 4 readings, and they are sent 15 min apart.

Maybe a DLS filter would prevent the disconnection, but for the moment i just unplugged the line from the meter and my dls runs forever.

Hope it will help another desperate dls user from quebec.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey, good catch on the Electric meter. Yes it sounds like a filter is what will fix the problem for good. 
Google whole house filter, thats usually the best option.
Its not the phone company's fault, but they should be made aware of it because I am sure you arent the only poor sap with this issue.
Perhaps calling the power company so they can inform customers thru their contacts also.


----------

